# DIY Pest Control for Exterior/Interior of Home



## pennstater2005

I know there are a lot of posts regarding pest control but they mostly seem to be for the lawn. This one is regarding home control only.

I contacted Do My Own for advice and was recommended Cyzmic CS over Talstar P due to the former's AI being encapsulated thus being able to last longer in rain, wind, sunlight, etc.

Unless anyone here recommends otherwise I plan on purchasing the Cyzmic CS. I am hoping to apply it with my Chapin 2 gallon pump sprayer. I believe I will need to get a different tip though but am not sure.

My questions are:

1. What tip would work best for pest control application?
2. Will the stream go far enough to reach 2nd story windows?
3. Would one recommend a CF valve to help avoid drip when spraying indoors?

Any general advice is welcome as well!

I have other questions but can't remember them right now :lol:


----------



## dacoyne

Good topic, following!


----------



## Ware

I added product links and corrected the spelling of "Cyzmic" in your post. :thumbup:

Also probably worth noting that Cyzmic CS is another product that is a little cheaper at Solutions Pest & Lawn.

If you are using a regular pump sprayer I would probably lean toward a dialed down adjustable cone nozzle for interior spraying (versus a fan tip). You will also probably find that spraying indoors around baseboards is a little cleaner with minimal pressure (just a couple pumps) - so a CF valve may not be the best option.


----------



## pennstater2005

Thanks @Ware. Do you have any experience with Cyzmic CS versus Talstar P?

I saw your video on Talstar using the B&G can but at $260 I'm not there yet! I wonder if the brass tip that came with the Chapin would be the best option? I'll have to play around a bit with water first I suppose.


----------



## Smokindog

For the column of "let's not overthink this" I'll add this!!!!!

I purchased a 2 pack of Raid MAX bug barrier which included two 1 gallon pre-mix and a battery operated sprayer. I paid less than $20 for it and have had the stuff now for about 5 years. I treat the inside perimeter of a 6K VERY irregularly shaped house. At first sign of a "June bug" or ants or other in the house I walk the inside perimeter looking for bugs and spray the bottom edge of the baseboard on the exterior wall in that room and +/- one room from the siting. It is allowed to completely dry before the pets are allowed near those areas although they never have bothered with it.

I then replace the insulating strip back on the batteries so they won't "discharge bleed and leak" and put the jug back into the cabinet in the garage.

I'm STILL on the FIRST gallon. No mixing, no cleanup, no searching for sprayers, no fuss, no muss. Sometimes the pre-mix is the convenient and not cost prohibitive method. YMMV.

Here is a one gallon example of what is working for me. I'm in the DFW area and surrounded by trees and "natural areas". We've got bugs and this keeps them outside. Again, YMMV but it's pretty cheap to try IMO.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Raid-Max-Bug-Barrier-Trigger-Starter-Kit-1-Gallon/16622241?athcpid=16622241&athpgid=athenaItemPage&athcgid=null&athznid=PWVUB&athieid=v0&athstid=CS020&athguid=466001f5-46cfa622-53160dba9a18a716&athena=true


----------



## dfw_pilot

pennstater2005 said:


> I contacted Do My Own for advice and was recommended Cyzmic CS over Talstar P due to the former's AI being encapsulated thus being able to last longer in rain, wind, sunlight, etc.


I can see why they recommended Cyzmic - $$. But $100 vs $40, will the AI really last 2.5 times longer? I only spray a couple times a year anyway. Food for thought.


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted Do My Own for advice and was recommended Cyzmic CS over Talstar P due to the former's AI being encapsulated thus being able to last longer in rain, wind, sunlight, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why they recommended Cyzmic - $$. But $100 vs $40, will the AI really last 2.5 times longer? I only spray a couple times a year anyway. Food for thought.
Click to expand...

That's a very good point. I suppose I could do an extra outside spray if there was significant rain over the course of a month.


----------



## g-man

I use Cyzmic CS. It works great. It is a contact product (bug touches its) and the CS makes it last longer. UV (direct sunlight) breaks it down. It is a fairly safe product.

I do the perimeter of the house using a 2g chapin hand sprayer. I then do all the entry door frames, sliding doors, underneath the patio furniture, shrubs and stuff like that. I know I could use it indoors if needed, but just the outside keeps the bugs from getting in.

The 8oz container ($32) will last a long time. (0.2-0.4oz/gallon). Talstar is 1oz/g at $28 for 16oz. The net is the same price between the two.

Funny story: A pest control company showed up trying to sell me their services. I told him I was fine since I did it myself. He told me they use a professional product called Cyzmic CS and it was better than what I was doing. Since I was in the garage, I then showed him my bottle of Cyzmic CS. He was floored that I could buy it online and that it should be illegal for me to apply it. He then asked me not to tell the neighbors about it since it will hurt his business.


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> I use Cyzmic CS. It works great. It is a contact product (bug touches its) and the CS makes it last longer. UV (direct sunlight) breaks it down. It is a fairly safe product.
> 
> I do the perimeter of the house using a 2g chapin hand sprayer. I then do all the entry door frames, sliding doors, underneath the patio furniture, shrubs and stuff like that. I know I could use it indoors if needed, but just the outside keeps the bugs from getting in.
> 
> The 8oz container ($32) will last a long time. (0.2-0.4oz/gallon). Talstar is 1oz/g at $28 for 16oz. The net is the same price between the two.
> 
> Funny story: A pest control company showed up trying to sell me their services. I told him I was fine since I did it myself. He told me they use a professional product called Cyzmic CS and it was better than what I was doing. Since I was in the garage, I then showed him my bottle of Cyzmic CS. He was floored that I could buy it online and that it should be illegal for me to apply it. He then asked me not to tell the neighbors about it since it will hurt his business.


Thanks @g-man. So when applying to the exterior/perimeter of your home do you get it done with 1 or 2 gallons of water? I know this will vary depending upon size of ones home but I'm just curious.

The reason I started this thread was because we had an exterminator spray and it was $150. I knew I could save money. I'll keep my bottle close by to show whoever may stop by selling a service


----------



## dfw_pilot

g-man said:


> The 8oz container ($32) will last a long time. (0.2-0.4oz/gallon). Talstar is 1oz/g at $28 for 16oz. The net is the same price between the two.


Excellent catch! My bad. I only use 0.75oz/g but the Cyzmic still sounds better than the bifenthrin.


----------



## g-man

I use 1 gallon for all the above. I do adjust the spray pattern (turn style nozzle). Around the perimeter it is more of a stream and I only hit the ~4in of concrete between the siding and soil. For the other areas (shrubs, under the tables, under the grill, etc) it is more of a mist. It is amazing the mount of dead bugs I find the next day around the garage door rubber piece.

I've read and the mist option works best for this product. It really doesnt need that much for it to work. I do the stream around the house just to go faster. I apply it around once a month to 1.5 months.

@dfw_pilot I'm thinking of buying a Talstar next year and alternate every other month. This is mainly to avoid pest resistance. Both are great products and are what most pest companies use. It is fairly inexpensive to DIY. The $30 will last me 4 years (0.4oz * 5 months/year).


----------



## Ware

I like @g-man's idea of rotating, so I went ahead and ordered an 8oz bottle of Cyzmic CS from Solutions Pest & Lawn. The price was $28.21 delivered. Thanks guys! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Here is the Talstar P I use at $33.98/qt.








And here is the B&G Sprayer I use for interior/perimeter spraying. They are expensive, but the pin stream it will lay down is amazing. :thumbup:

https://youtu.be/oROETPQjPHs​


----------



## pennstater2005

I like the idea of rotating as well and will order both. I'll probably apply the Cyzmic CS during the rainy season here.

How often are you guys spraying. What months? I know that will vary by location. Maybe @g-man could best answer this as he is somewhat close to me.


----------



## Ware

I have been spraying the Talstar every 30-60 days or so.


----------



## g-man

Some marketing promo for Demand CS (Cyzmic CS).

http://www.syngentaebiz.com/productsystem/ImageHandler.ashx?ImID=3201f575-afc7-41e9-bf50-94ee5bd214fb&fTy=0&t=0


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> Funny story: A pest control company showed up trying to sell me their services. I told him I was fine since I did it myself. He told me they use a professional product called Cyzmic CS and it was better than what I was doing. Since I was in the garage, I then showed him my bottle of Cyzmic CS. He was floored that I could buy it online and that it should be illegal for me to apply it. He then asked me not to tell the neighbors about it since it will hurt his business.


 :lol:


----------



## gene_stl

When I moved a year and a half ago I let the local dominant pest control company sign me up because I had more important things to worry about than spraying for bugs. But I just discontinued them.

They used Demand CS. It doesn't have any scent at all. I remember when the "bug man" used to spray Dursban (which you can still get from Ag suppliers. You knew you had been treated.

Has anyone added Insect Growth Regulator to their mixes??


----------



## Ware

gene_stl said:


> Has anyone added Insect Growth Regulator to their mixes??


I have not, but have a friend that adds Tekko Pro to his mix. It is my understanding IGR's disrupt the life cycle by keeping juvenile insects from growing into adults and reproducing. You don't get the immediate knockdown, but it's supposed to be a great long term solution because it helps prevent rebound of the insect population. :thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005

^ Just when I was understanding PGRs you all throw IGRs into the mix :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> ^ Just when I was understanding PGRs you all throw IGRs into the mix :lol:


I wonder if it does the same thing to bugs that pgr does for grass. If you see any short upper bodied, deeply colored bugs with long healthy legs get some pictures.


----------



## Ware

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Just when I was understanding PGRs you all throw IGRs into the mix :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it does the same thing to bugs that pgr does for grass. If you see any short upper bodied, deeply colored bugs with long healthy legs get some pictures.
Click to expand...

 :rofl:


----------



## pennstater2005

Just ordered my bottle of Cyzmic CS through the Pest Solutions link. Thanks @Ware for the link as I was really just looking at Do My Own and saved $4! I'll post up here once I make an application on how it went. Maybe a few pics.


----------



## DJLCN

It's been a little while since I ordered from Solutions but this coupon was on the last box. Not sure if it's still active or not but worth a shot to try it.


----------



## pennstater2005

DJLCN said:


> It's been a little while since I ordered from Solutions but this coupon was on the last box. Not sure if it's still active or not but worth a shot to try it.


Thanks!! I should order Talstar P now and see if it works...


----------



## Jacob_S

Good thread, after that last thread was started and I realized I pay $75 quarterly for a company to come spray my perimeter with talstar, I will be making the investment on items to do this myself. I've also started looking into termite bait systems to do away with the same company charging me $350 a year to dig a damn trench around my house and put whatever liquid they do. Also terminex came by one day talking all high and mighty about some special dust they put in weep holes, spent a little time on domyown and bingo bango I find this magical dust.


----------



## 440mag

I don't mean to hijack or sidetrack this thread but, given the mastery of so many here with all things sprayer related, I have a DIY home pest control question:

*Anyone know where to obtain the extended brass wands that are used to inject insecticide though (typically) 1/2" holes drilled in concrete, etc.? That is, the brass wands are "flush" on the end, with 4 holes *(instead of a threaded end that accepts nozzles, etc.). This allows for 360^ spraying of termiticide through holes drilled though concrete foundation pads, etc.

I already have the termiticide injection holes drilled, I am just looking for a wand that'll fit through those 1/2" holes. Anyone know of where I might order one?

(Termites in our neck o' the woods are a huge problem. When we bought our already constructed home from the original owner, one of the first things we did was have a carefully selected pest control company send an entire crew over; as one duo trenched and treated the exterior of the home, another one duo went around the entire interior with a hammer drill and 1/2" masonry bit and drilled holes every 16" or so. Then, they used a wand like the one described above to treat the 3,600 sf foundation - directly under the concrete pads and inside the footers, etc. EXTREMELY effective.

The holes were plugged so that it is very easy to re-expose the holes and it is time to retreat (a good winter project!)

Alas, that company was sold and is now about as, err, "impressive" as the others - we have been doing all our own pest control for decades so this next step up won't be a big one,

If I can just find those "specialty - use" wands ...!


----------



## gene_stl

http://www.watersaber.com/

I was at a refrigeration place for work and saw this and could not stop myself from buying one.
It's purpose is to clean air conditioning outdoor condenser coils from the inside without disassembly.
But I intend to try it also for both root feeding and insecticide injection. It has a regular garden hose connector which will need to be adapted to. It has only one side shooting hole. It is made of solid stainless.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078VJ2671/ref=sspa_dk_detail_2?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B078VJ2671&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=f52e26da-1287-4616-824b-efc564ff75a4&pf_rd_r=SX79152SC3645MGR36DT&pd_rd_wg=eapSY&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&pd_rd_w=cB8ms&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pd_rd_r=adac76af-d097-11e8-9a8b-017d633f01ef

https://jobescompany.com/product-category/fertilizers/root-feeders/


----------



## 440mag

gene_stl said:


> http://www.watersaber.com/
> 
> I was at a refrigeration place for work and saw this and could not stop myself from buying one.


Why Gene, THANK YOU! :thumbup: (HVAC supplies ... LOL, who'd a thunk it! :lol:


----------



## gene_stl

It is supposed help you clean your condenser cooling fins thoroughly from the inside out hopefully without doing any disassembly. Very beautifully made. If there is a United Refrigeration store in your neighborhood they have them on display.


----------



## dfw_pilot

That's awesome.


----------



## kolbasz

pennstater2005 said:


> I know there are a lot of posts regarding pest control but they mostly seem to be for the lawn. This one is regarding home control only.
> 
> I contacted Do My Own for advice and was recommended Cyzmic CS over Talstar P due to the former's AI being encapsulated thus being able to last longer in rain, wind, sunlight, etc.
> 
> Unless anyone here recommends otherwise I plan on purchasing the Cyzmic CS. I am hoping to apply it with my Chapin 2 gallon pump sprayer. I believe I will need to get a different tip though but am not sure.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. What tip would work best for pest control application?
> 2. Will the stream go far enough to reach 2nd story windows?
> 3. Would one recommend a CF valve to help avoid drip when spraying indoors?
> 
> Any general advice is welcome as well!
> 
> I have other questions but can't remember them right now :lol:


@pennstater2005 did you even spray inside? Did you just use the brass tip from the Chapin 2gallon as originally planned?


----------



## pennstater2005

@kolbasz

I sprayed inside with the Ortho Home Defense I had leftover. Next spray will be the Cyzmic CS. Outside I'll use a fan type TeeJet. Inside I'll use the brass nozzle to get a pin stream.


----------



## Buyanet

Just the topic I was looking for  I have CYZMIC CS coming in the mail today and have been pondering how to apply it indoor.

My plan (and I hope I'm right, if not, I sure am glad I posted here) is to use the TeeJet 11004 Red nozzle for a nice wide angle spray all around my outside home siding to about 5-6' and the 1 tree I have in the back. Reason for the red fan nozzle is really to make it quicker and coarser due to the wind etc. I don't want that stuff blowing all over me. This is mainly for mosquitoes etc. as I am trying to keep them away this year.

After that comes by biggest question. I plan on doing a fine mist spray using the adjustable nozzle indoors. Do I spray ALL along the baseboards, or only in spots? When we did have a professional pest control, while I didn't follow him around, it seems like he spot sprayed part of the baseboard, then walked 5-10' and did another spot spray instead of spraying the entire length. Obviously will do around the doors and windows also.

3rd question I have is this: X amount of product for 1k sq ft. What if it takes me more than 1 gallon to do the outside? Won't adding more water dilute the product and potentially not work, or am I off on this?

Thanks!!


----------



## Ware

Buyanet said:


> ...to use the TeeJet 11002 Red nozzle for a nice wide angle spray...


Just a note... TeeJet -02 nozzles are yellow. TeeJet -04 nozzles are red.


----------



## Buyanet

Ware said:


> Buyanet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...to use the TeeJet 11002 Red nozzle for a nice wide angle spray...
> 
> 
> 
> Just a note... TeeJet -02 nozzles are yellow. TeeJet -04 nozzles are red.
Click to expand...

Fixed  Meant 11004. Thanks!


----------



## w0lfe

I've got these large ants that I can't get rid of in one of the bathrooms. I've used both talstar p and the terro liquid traps and they keep coming.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Smokindog said:


> For the column of "let's not overthink this" I'll add this!!!!!
> 
> I purchased a 2 pack of Raid MAX bug barrier which included two 1 gallon pre-mix and a battery operated sprayer. I paid less than $20 for it and have had the stuff now for about 5 years. I treat the inside perimeter of a 6K VERY irregularly shaped house. At first sign of a "June bug" or ants or other in the house I walk the inside perimeter looking for bugs and spray the bottom edge of the baseboard on the exterior wall in that room and +/- one room from the siting. It is allowed to completely dry before the pets are allowed near those areas although they never have bothered with it.
> 
> I then replace the insulating strip back on the batteries so they won't "discharge bleed and leak" and put the jug back into the cabinet in the garage.
> 
> I'm STILL on the FIRST gallon. No mixing, no cleanup, no searching for sprayers, no fuss, no muss. Sometimes the pre-mix is the convenient and not cost prohibitive method. YMMV.
> 
> Here is a one gallon example of what is working for me. I'm in the DFW area and surrounded by trees and "natural areas". We've got bugs and this keeps them outside. Again, YMMV but it's pretty cheap to try IMO.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Raid-Max-Bug-Barrier-Trigger-Starter-Kit-1-Gallon/16622241?athcpid=16622241&athpgid=athenaItemPage&athcgid=null&athznid=PWVUB&athieid=v0&athstid=CS020&athguid=466001f5-46cfa622-53160dba9a18a716&athena=true


Nice. I got the Trigger version and use it around my deck and screened in porch. Works great.
We had our new neighbors over last night and they were freaking about all the Palmetto bugs (cockroaches) they've been getting and were shocked we have ZERO issues. Hmmmm
Ha


----------



## pennstater2005

w0lfe said:


> I've got these large ants that I can't get rid of in one of the bathrooms. I've used both talstar p and the terro liquid traps and they keep coming.


We had Carpenter ants. Used terro which stopped them but they came back each year. Had someone come out and use the dust. Hundreds of them fell dead into the basement below.

I believe you can buy the dust and applicator. If you know where they're coming from you would shoot it into there. I'll be doing it myself next time if anything comes back.


----------



## w0lfe

pennstater2005 said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got these large ants that I can't get rid of in one of the bathrooms. I've used both talstar p and the terro liquid traps and they keep coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had Carpenter ants. Used terro which stopped them but they came back each year. Had someone come out and use the dust. Hundreds of them fell dead into the basement below.
> 
> I believe you can buy the dust and applicator. If you know where they're coming from you would shoot it into there. I'll be doing it myself next time if anything comes back.
Click to expand...

Man that's one of the things. I have yet to find their entry point. I'm assuming it has to be a gap in the baseboards or something. But I'll look into that stuff. These things are extremely annoying


----------



## pennstater2005

w0lfe said:


> Man that's one of the things. I have yet to find their entry point. I'm assuming it has to be a gap in the baseboards or something. But I'll look into that stuff. These things are extremely annoying


A gap in the baseboard in a corner is where ours came in. That's where the guy put the dust. There and then he went in the basement and blew more up from the other direction.


----------



## gm560

gene_stl said:


> Has anyone added Insect Growth Regulator to their mixes??


I have. Last year I tank mixed Cyzmic CS and NyGuard. It was extremely effective. My kids didn't wake up with a single bite all summer. However that was my first time using Cyzmic over Talestar, so I don't know how much better the performance was due to adding the IGR. My goal was to duplicate this program:






I plan on doing it again.


----------



## Tmank87

gm560 said:


> gene_stl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone added Insect Growth Regulator to their mixes??
> 
> 
> 
> I have. Last year I tank mixed Cyzmic CS and NyGuard. It was extremely effective. My kids didn't wake up with a single bite all summer. However that was my first time using Cyzmic over Talestar, so I don't know how much better the performance was due to adding the IGR. My goal was to duplicate this program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on doing it again.
Click to expand...

What's your entire cocktail here and how often are you spraying. Bought a fogger to apply this season but have only used Talstar so far. Thanks


----------



## gm560

Tmank87 said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gene_stl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone added Insect Growth Regulator to their mixes??
> 
> 
> 
> I have. Last year I tank mixed Cyzmic CS and NyGuard. It was extremely effective. My kids didn't wake up with a single bite all summer. However that was my first time using Cyzmic over Talestar, so I don't know how much better the performance was due to adding the IGR. My goal was to duplicate this program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on doing it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your entire cocktail here and how often are you spraying. Bought a fogger to apply this season but have only used Talstar so far. Thanks
Click to expand...

I do not have a fogger or backpack blower. I just used a 1 gallon pump spayer. My primary target was mosquitos so I used the label rate of 0.2 fl. oz / gallon for Cyzmic. Then mixed one of these 1 use NyGaurd EZ1 (https://www.amazon.com/NyGuard-EZ1-1oz-Bottle-Nyguard/dp/B0195UDKSO). Mix rate is 1 oz per gallon. I used the Nygaurd on my first application of the season (they say it lasts like 7 months) and then just did Cyzmic from there on out. I think I did 3 total apps between Early June-ish to September.

I don't use all that much product. I basically do a property perimeter spray. Spraying in particular the under leaves of any shrubs or trees. This is where mosquitos go hide during the day to escape the heat, so it is a good time for them to make contact with the insecticide. I usually have enough left over to do a quick perimeter spray of the house foundation, eves, around doors/windows.

I do not spray inside, do not spray the lawn, and probably goes without saying, stay really far away from the veggie garden.


----------



## 440mag

gm560 said:


> ...Spraying in particular the under leaves of any shrubs or trees. This is where mosquitos go hide during the day to escape the heat, so it is a good time for them to make contact with the insecticide. ...


Hmm, I'm lost why this has never occurred to me but, rest assured, it'll not be lost in me as I embark upon my spray rotations THIS season. And, I already realize the bank of "low umbrella" habited Nandinas and Gardenias outside our garage doors and adjacent to where we park and wash the cars, that are the hosts for those suckers. Man, my wife is gonna appreciate your laying this tip on me !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

I do the same as gm560. Spray underneath all the patio furniture with a 1g hand sprayer at a mist setting. It is amazing the difference.


----------



## gm560

g-man said:


> I do the same as gm560. Spray underneath all the patio furniture with a 1g hand sprayer at a mist setting. It is amazing the difference.


Good call @g-man. It's not just the underside of leaves. Basically they don't like it too hot or too dry. So any place that provides shelter from sun and wind will be a potential resting place. Some common places on a typical house/yard would be trees and shrubs (especially ones with large leaves or dense foliage that restrict sunlight and airflow), underneath decks, furniture, grills (don't spray the cooking or prep surfaces! this stuff is poison), overhangs, under flower boxes, etc.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> I like g-man's idea of rotating, so I went ahead and ordered an 8oz bottle of Cyzmic CS from Solutions Pest & Lawn. The price was $28.21 delivered. Thanks guys! :thumbup:


Just got Talstar P to rotate with the Cyzmic CS. I used the coupon code "boxoff5" and it worked for $5 off. Free shipping so total was $21.75 for 16oz.


----------



## testwerke

Had a problem with sugar ants in prior rent house so after some research I found Taurus SC (generic Termidor) and bought a cheap Chapin sprayer. Solved the problem in about a week. Now I apply it every year as a perimeter around our house to keep the baddies away.

Phantom II is a good indoor spray.


----------



## kolbasz

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like g-man's idea of rotating, so I went ahead and ordered an 8oz bottle of Cyzmic CS from Solutions Pest & Lawn. The price was $28.21 delivered. Thanks guys! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got Talstar P to rotate with the Cyzmic CS. I used the coupon code "boxoff5" and it worked for $5 off. Free shipping so total was $21.75 for 16oz.
Click to expand...

Where at, solutions?


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like g-man's idea of rotating, so I went ahead and ordered an 8oz bottle of Cyzmic CS from Solutions Pest & Lawn. The price was $28.21 delivered. Thanks guys! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got Talstar P to rotate with the Cyzmic CS. I used the *coupon code "boxoff5"* and it worked for $5 off. Free shipping so total was $21.75 for 16oz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where at, solutions?
Click to expand...

Yes, I saw that code on the last box I received from Solutions Pest & Lawn. Also remember if you shop using these links, you can help support TLF at the same time. :thumbsup:


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got Talstar P to rotate with the Cyzmic CS. I used the *coupon code "boxoff5"* and it worked for $5 off. Free shipping so total was $21.75 for 16oz.
> 
> 
> 
> Where at, solutions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I saw that code on the last box I received from Solutions Pest & Lawn. Also remember if you shop using these links, you can help support TLF at the same time. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Nice, ordered the cyzmic and talstar


----------



## pennstater2005

Anyone know of a fairly long extension wand that will fit a Chapin? I want it to reach the higher up areas on the house when spraying pesticides.


----------



## jakemauldin

I purchased the Cyzmic CS and Talstar Pro from amazon and found it to be cheaper than any of the sites listed here. might check amazon before your next insecticide purchases. And once I received them they worked miracles on the crane flies (mosquito hawks) along with the crickets and June bugs within an hour there were not any flying bugs when walking through the yard.


----------



## bullet

You guys talking about rotating Cyzmic CS and Talstar as in using one product for one month, and switching to the other the next month?


----------



## pennstater2005

bullet said:


> You guys talking about rotating Cyzmic CS and Talstar as in using one product for one month, and switching to the other the next month?


Correct.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

440mag said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Spraying in particular the under leaves of any shrubs or trees. This is where mosquitos go hide during the day to escape the heat, so it is a good time for them to make contact with the insecticide. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I'm lost why this has never occurred to me but, rest assured, it'll not be lost in me as I embark upon my spray rotations THIS season. And, I already realize the bank of "low umbrella" habited Nandinas and Gardenias outside our garage doors and adjacent to where we park and wash the cars, that are the hosts for those suckers. Man, my wife is gonna appreciate your laying this tip on me !!!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Our first summer in's this house I didn't spray anything and my youngest son (a mosquito magnet) got ate up all the time. Last summer I sprayed all the bushes, overhangs, and under everything on the deck and he had almost no bites. It really made a huge difference.


----------



## bullet

I just sprayed pretty much every vertical surface, including bushes, around the house last night. Bifenthrin. I was getting eaten up by bugs while doing it, so I did it rather quick. Used 3 gallons total with 0.5 oz/gal. Hopefully I'll see some results in a few days.



TN Hawkeye said:


> Our first summer in's this house I didn't spray anything and my youngest son (a mosquito magnet) got ate up all the time. Last summer I sprayed all the bushes, overhangs, and under everything on the deck and he had almost no bites. It really made a huge difference.


What do you use again?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

bullet said:


> I just sprayed pretty much every vertical surface, including bushes, around the house last night. Bifenthrin. I was getting eaten up by bugs while doing it, so I did it rather quick. Used 3 gallons total with 0.5 oz/gal. Hopefully I'll see some results in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our first summer in's this house I didn't spray anything and my youngest son (a mosquito magnet) got ate up all the time. Last summer I sprayed all the bushes, overhangs, and under everything on the deck and he had almost no bites. It really made a huge difference.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use again?
Click to expand...

Bifenthrin from Do my own. I also put mosquito pellets in our gutters. It really made a big difference.


----------



## bullet

TN Hawkeye said:


> Bifenthrin from Do my own. I also put mosquito pellets in our gutters. It really made a big difference.


Do you use the I/T or XTS? I'm not sure the difference besides the concentration of 7.9% vs 25%.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

It was the I/T. I'm new to all this spraying stuff so I went with a lower percentage in case I screw up.

https://www.domyown.com/bifen-it-p-226.html


----------



## pennstater2005

Just sprayed my first round of Cyzmic CS. I applied at the .8oz per gallon rate for perimeter applications.

It went a long way! I used a fan tip.


----------



## 440mag

This has turned into yet another VERY informative and helpful thread I find myself coming back to!

QUESTION 1: Hey, do any of you seek and use NON-repellent insecticides? That is, insecticides that are UNdetectable to target pests, allowing them touch, ingest and ten in turn spread the insecticide throughout their entire colony.

QUESTION 2: Are either Bifen, Bifenthrin and the a.i. In Cysmic CS "repellant" or NON-repellant insecticides? (I am under the impression they are repellants?)

Reason I ask is I started out (2014-15) using products containing either Bifen or Bifenthrin and the results seemed to be short-lived , at best.

I had some Taurus SC (fipronil) left over from a large, outdoor project involving excavation and, after phone consulting with Control Solutions, Inc., confirmed the dilution rate for exterior perimeter control. Talk about results! And, apparently also longevity.

I am getting ready to place a resupply order and need to determine if Cysmic CS is a repellant or Non-repellant; if the latter then I intend to order some.

Just curious for feedback as to everyone's thoughts on efficacy of repellant vs Non-repellant insecticides for exterior use?


----------



## bullet

There's SO MANY different types out there. I'm still trying to figure out the difference between them all.

Bifenthrin I/T $28
Bifenthrin XTS $34
Talstar P $35
Permethrin $33
Cyzmic CS $101
Demand CS $124

Most of the ones I've heard of thus far.


----------



## LawnSolo

DoMyOwn has a *$5 Off * coupon *GIVEMEA5*. I just used it and it worked. I think it's only valid through April.


----------



## 440mag

bullet said:


> There's SO MANY different types out there. I'm still trying to figure out the difference between them all.


Been there (with insecticides, fungicides, the list goes on! 

Having access to labels is a real blessing and, as I see it, a real service on the art of vendors who make them available.

I haven't done it but, I imagine Googling the right search terms will turn up a "chart" or table that makes comparing active ingredients pretty efficient!


----------



## gm560

440mag said:


> Just curious for feedback as to everyone's thoughts on efficacy of repellant vs Non-repellant insecticides for exterior use?


Cyzmic and talestar don't repel anything. If a bug happens to touch it, it will soon be a dead bug.


----------



## 440mag

gm560 said:


> 440mag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious for feedback as to everyone's thoughts on efficacy of repellant vs Non-repellant insecticides for exterior use?
> 
> 
> 
> Cyzmic and talestar don't repel anything. If a bug happens to touch it, it will soon be a dead bug.
Click to expand...

THAT's what I am looking for! Thanks - I am right up against the window of when I need to reorder, too! :thumbup:

Oh, and since I normally forget to ask this question until it is, "too late", I'll ask here: *Are There Any "generic" versions of the active ingredients in Cyzmic +/- Talstar?*


----------



## gm560

Cyzmic is the generic. The brand name is Demand CS. There are other products with the same AI. But they have different delivery methods. Cyzmic and demand are micro capsules that are intended to improve the residual, especially outside. So if you are spraying outside, these are what you want.

Bifen IT is generic Talstar P.


----------



## ZachUA

Anyone have a specific respirator they recommend for spraying this stuff? The mosquito video that was linked a few posts back said it was recommended but not mandatory in all states. I'd like to go ahead and get one.


----------



## 440mag

Wise investment. Mine is 3M and I got it in the painting eqpt section of a local big box store, either Lowes or HomeDepot.

Biggest thing: Take the time to find one the filters and replacement cartridges for which are readily available (I.e., the selection of masks between stores may not be as important as which store also has replacement filters and cartridges - for those masks - also right there, on the shelf.


----------



## Gksdudrms

Super helpful thread. Just ordered some Cyzmic CS through SP&L myself. I was just reading the label for any specific instructions on application to lawns and I came across this sentence in the LAWNS/TURFGRASS AND ORNAMENTALS section:

"Applicators must ensure that they are certified in the necessary pesticide certification categories to allow
application of CYZMIC CS away from structures, such as to turf and ornamental plantings."

Is there something about spraying away from structures that I need to be cognizant of other than not exceeding the mix rate? I am just looking to spot treat an anthill in the lawn that popped up recently.


----------



## 440mag

Proximity to wells and cisterns and prevention of runoff or leakage into unintended areas comes to mind ...

I just trenched and rodded our d-i-l's townhome and drilled and injected under her rear deck using max rates of Taurus SC, yesterday. A neighbor around the corner discovered extensive interior damage and in a ripple effect, a local pest company had quoted her and her neighbors $900 each to just trench around their exteriors. I did a job far and above anything they could've approached and saved her that moolah!!!! (Told her to split it and add it to the 9 & 13 year olds' IRA's!!!


----------



## mattw10517

For exterior applications is a pump sprayer necessary or could you use a hose end sprayer? My current pest control company uses a something that looks like a hose end for the exterior and a pump sprayer inside.


----------



## 440mag

Hi, Matt!

It really kind depends upon WHAT chemical you're applying and WHAT target pests you're going after - sorry not much of an answer but, I use both depending upon the forgoing two "WHAT's"

For instance, for the majority of my exterior applications - around the perimeter of my home (i.e., "one to two feet out and one to two feet up the side of the building") Taurus SC (active ingredient "Fipronil") or products containing active ingredients Bifen or Bifenthrin, I use either my battery operated backpack or, a hand carried pump- sprayer.

In contrast , When I use products like Ortho "Yard & Garden" or beneficial nematodes (THE schizzit for pests that live DOWN IN UNDER the soil!!!!) then, yes, I use the hose end sprayer.

QUESTION: WHAT chemical are you're planning on applying and WHAT target pests you're going after?


----------



## mattw10517

440mag said:


> Hi, Matt!
> 
> It really kind depends upon WHAT chemical you're applying and WHAT target pests you're going after - sorry not much of an answer but, I use both depending upon the forgoing two "WHAT's"
> 
> For instance, for the majority of my exterior applications - around the perimeter of my home (i.e., "one to two feet out and one to two feet up the side of the building") Taurus SC (active ingredient "Fipronil") or products containing active ingredients Bifen or Bifenthrin, I use either my battery operated backpack or, a hand carried pump- sprayer.
> 
> In contrast , When I use products like Ortho "Yard & Garden" or beneficial nematodes (THE schizzit for pests that live DOWN IN UNDER the soil!!!!) then, yes, I use the hose end sprayer.
> 
> QUESTION: WHAT chemical are you're planning on applying and WHAT target pests you're going after?


Let's say Talstar or Cyzmic. Primarily looking to target spiders and mosquitos. I understand the mosquito spray should go up the side of the house, fence, trees etc. which led me to think a hose end sprayer would be much easier.


----------



## 440mag

Excellent choice, either one; and, I'd opt for the finer spray offered by the pump sprayer.

Also, for mosquitoes and as mentioned earlier this thread, really target "up under" and "back behind" all those darker, cooler places they like to rest and haunt (up under shrubs, back behind patio fixtures, etc.) - when out in the open they are rarely at rest ...


----------



## pennstater2005

Today was first Talstar P spray of rotating between it and Cyzmic CS.


----------



## gm560

pennstater2005 said:


> Today was first Talstar P spray of rotating between it and Cyzmic CS.


Did you notice the Cyzmic losing effectiveness? Or just sticking to a plan? I usually get months of residual with it, but it has been raining like crazy lately so curious how it held up.


----------



## pennstater2005

gm560 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today was first Talstar P spray of rotating between it and Cyzmic CS.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice the Cyzmic losing effectiveness? Or just sticking to a plan? I usually get months of residual with it, but it has been raining like crazy lately so curious how it held up.
Click to expand...

Raining like crazy here too. I'm alternating in an effort to avoid pest resistance. I'll most likely spray every 60 days rotating.


----------



## Greendoc

It is not a rotation if you are rotating between Cyzmic and Talstar. Both are in the same MOA group. Unfortunately, there are no products outside of that group available for exterior general pest control


----------



## pennstater2005

Greendoc said:


> It is not a rotation if you are rotating between Cyzmic and Talstar. Both are in the same MOA group. Unfortunately, there are no products outside of that group available for exterior general pest control


True. Switching between active ingredients rather.


----------



## Greendoc

I have not had a problem using Demand CS 2-3 x per year for pest control. Because it is not a rotation, I do not bother with other Pyrethroid insecticides.


----------



## Jordan90

Greendoc said:


> I have not had a problem using Demand CS 2-3 x per year for pest control. Because it is not a rotation, I do not bother with other Pyrethroid insecticides.


I just made switch from Bifen to Lambdastar but still seeing bugs in the house. Did another deep heavy spray outside today. Hoping it helps


----------



## Greendoc

You might have trapped the bugs in the house. Happened to me. I sprayed the exterior landscaping around a house. Homeowner was freaked out because the ants were concentrated on one wall with no where to go. They did not want to cross the Lambda Cyhalothrin barrier


----------



## 440mag

Greendoc said:


> You might have trapped the bugs in the house. Happened to me. I sprayed the exterior landscaping around a house. Homeowner was freaked out because the ants were concentrated on one wall with no where to go. They did not want to cross the Lambda Cyhalothrin barrier


This is a good example of why I asked the questions I did back on page 4 of this thread (which were answered, thank you, kindly! :thumbup: ) AND WHY I mark my insecticide containers as *"R" ( for, "repellent") or "Nr" (for, "Non-repellant")* along with mix rates and dates of purchase). Our property is large and there are areas where I have to use "Non-repellant" active ingredients that the insects DO NOT detect (in order they either: a) crawl through it and croak; OR, b) even better, carry it on their extremities and take with them back to their colony or nest for wipeout of the total population.

Of course, that last reason is why Uber-caution is required in application of some "Non-repellant" active ingredients - to ensure that bees do not come into contact with and/or carry those chemicals back to beehives!!!!

There are other locations around our property where use of "repellant" active ingredients will suffice (we just want to keep insects away from or outside of certain areas but, it isn't actually necessary to risk killing beneficial insects along with pest species ...

This is a great thread! :thumbup:


----------



## 440mag

In case it helps anyone, I just bought two (2) 8-ounce bottles of Cyzmic CS on-line through Walmart.com for $21.69 / 8-ouce bottle: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Cyzmic-CS-8oz-Compare-to-Demand-CS-Lambda-Cyhalothrin/282416016?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=17121&adid=22222222227123959516&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=235243413325&wl4=pla-416326555364&wl5=9009549&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=120804684&wl11=online&wl12=282416016&wl13=&veh=sem&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI2bziwvLt4gIVgUSGCh2tkQ6xEAQYAiABEgIsRPD_BwE

I triple-checked the size bottle, etc. as that price appears to be significantly lower than my usual other haunts DMOPC, DYOPC, Solutions, Keystone, Amazon, etc., etc. The very same vendor (_epest heroes_) also lists the very same product and size bottle for $27 - WITH A 5% delivery fee (?!!!!) https://www.walmart.com/ip/Cyzmic-CS-Controlled-Release-Insecticide-8-Oz/668239746

so, just a confirmation of how some time spent online can save some real $ ...


----------



## 7474

https://www.solutionsstores.com/cyonara-9-7-insecticide

Try this, same active, would be about $90 purchased at Walmart for the same amount


----------



## 440mag

Hey, THANKS! (I must confess; I'd never even heard of this product before you posting it)! :thumbup:


----------



## 7474

440mag said:


> Hey, THANKS! (I must confess; I'd never even heard of this product before you posting it)! :thumbup:


I've found searching the A.I. provides a lot more options than just sesrching the brand name.

Also, you can find agricultural use products with the same AI for significantly less.


----------



## gm560

7474 said:


> 440mag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, THANKS! (I must confess; I'd never even heard of this product before you posting it)! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I've found searching the A.I. provides a lot more options than just sesrching the brand name.
> 
> Also, you can find agricultural use products with the same AI for significantly less.
Click to expand...

Just FYI., those are indeed the same AI, but slightly different still. Cyzmic/Demand is micro-encapsulated.to help increase its residual outdoors. The micro encapsulation protects the AI from UV rays and other environmental factors that would cause it to lose efficacy. Cyonara is just the standard version of lambda cyhalothrin. It will still kill the heck out of bugs, it won't have the added protection so won't last as long outside.


----------



## 7474

@gm560

Thank you for the info.


----------



## pennstater2005

Anyone planning on spraying soon? As it's warming up earlier than usual I may try this weekend with some Cyzmic CS.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Anyone planning on spraying soon? As it's warming up earlier than usual I may try this weekend with some Cyzmic CS.


Yes, I need to get started too. I will also be using Cyzmic CS and Talstar P.


----------



## 440mag

Thanks for the reminder; I need to hit the area I had a lonnnnnng rack of firewood drying - wound up hosting hordes of nesting and brooding nasties much worse than anything I've seen, before!


----------



## jeffjunstrom

pennstater2005 said:


> Anyone planning on spraying soon? As it's warming up earlier than usual I may try this weekend with some Cyzmic CS.


Orkin came by and hit me with Talstar granular on 3/16. Forgot to cancel them over the winter as well; went back and looked at the products they were applying relative to the costs I was paying Orkin, and let's just say I'll be doing my own from now on. Based on this thread I'm going to utilize the Talstar P and Cyzmic CS alternating plan, every 45ish days. On a semi-related note, we've been seeing a bunch of gnat-looking bugs, only slightly bigger. I'm away from the house or I'd get a picture, but I'm not sure what they are, or how best to attack. Hoping the solutions described in this thread will help. Anyone else in the northeast seeing these guys? We have a few in the house every couple of days, and then a small handful on the deck/furniture.


----------



## pennstater2005

jeffjunstrom said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone planning on spraying soon? As it's warming up earlier than usual I may try this weekend with some Cyzmic CS.
> 
> 
> 
> Orkin came by and hit me with Talstar granular on 3/16. Forgot to cancel them over the winter as well; went back and looked at the products they were applying relative to the costs I was paying Orkin, and let's just say I'll be doing my own from now on. Based on this thread I'm going to utilize the Talstar P and Cyzmic CS alternating plan, every 45ish days. On a semi-related note, we've been seeing a bunch of gnat-looking bugs, only slightly bigger. I'm away from the house or I'd get a picture, but I'm not sure what they are, or how best to attack. Hoping the solutions described in this thread will help. Anyone else in the northeast seeing these guys? We have a few in the house every couple of days, and then a small handful on the deck/furniture.
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you're doing it on you're own. As far as the bugs definitely would need a pic. Have you ever been to EH Griffith down your way? I get my seed, soil moist seed coat, prodiamine, and other things from there. Never been in person though.


----------



## 440mag

jeffjunstrom said:


> ... On a semi-related note, we've been seeing a bunch of gnat-looking bugs, only slightly bigger. I'm away from the house or I'd get a picture, but I'm not sure what they are, or how best to attack. Hoping the solutions described in this thread will help. Anyone else in the northeast seeing these guys? We have a few in the house every couple of days, and then a small handful on the deck/furniture.


We had an infestation of something called attic flies back in December and here is the informative website where I found out about identifying and then dealing with them, many other flying insect pests and scores of tidbits about all sorts of other little flying suckers! 
https://www.fliesonly.com/how-to-get-rid-of-gnats-inside-house-kitchen-outside/


----------



## jeffjunstrom

This is the best I could get, since they fly away if I get close. We have a decent amount of these, and then much smaller ones (younger versions of the same bug? Gnats? I don't know). For reference the top strip is about 3/4".


----------



## 440mag

pennstater2005 said:


> Anyone planning on spraying soon? As it's warming up earlier than usual I may try this weekend with some Cyzmic CS.


Thanks again for the reminder - I did the entire exterior of the hacienda with 1oz TalStar / 1 gal water x 20 gals! :shock:

This just may be the earliest in the season I've ever gotten my spray program started and it'll be interesting to see if it make a difference with this seasons ant population numbers ....

but, mama, she's happy (she walked into a spider web across the front porch taking the puppy out for the last time last night and when she came back in the house it was like (cue in R.E.M.), "*Its the End of the World As We Know It!*" :lol:






Thanks to you're bringing this up, up-thread, I already had everything staged and ready in the garage! :thumbup:


----------



## Hoosier

Late to the game on this, but thought I would add a few things... We have had a pest control company coming to the house every couple months for the last 2-3 years. I didn't have the knowledge originally, and also have a habit of not getting to some of these types of things on my own regularly enough. But, we just moved, and I'm going to be doing it on my own.

Here is what the company used:
-Inside: PT Phantom II
-Outside: Pretty much always used Suspend Polyzone. Looking back through the records though, and seeing that a couple times in the colder months they also used Niban Granular (not sure why), and they switched to Demand CS last summer instead of Suspend

Inside, they spray the windows - just a quick spray in the corners. He explained that if the windows are closed, that 1 spray will wick all the way down/across. They also do exterior door thresholds, corners of rooms (sometimes), and around appliances. We have had pretty much zero issues with bugs inside since they have been treating.

So, I can recommend PT Phantom II for inside, especially since it comes in an aerosol can that will last most homeowners more than a year. I have also used PT Cy-Kick, and it works great as well. Cy-Kick is a quick knock-down soon after contact, and Phantom is a slower kill that will be carried back to the colonies by bugs that come in contact with it, so depends on your preference and probably the type of insect that's an issue. Both advertise up to a 90 day residual, with Cy-Kick being the better choice in direct sunlight - apparently doesn't break down as quickly as some others do with UV exposure.

The company that came out used this aerosol attachment for spraying Phantom (http://bgequip.com/aerosol-delivery-unit/), which I want to buy, but am still deciding if it's worth my wife making fun of me for strapping it around my waist and spraying. Also is $130, so no thanks.


----------



## 440mag

Thanks Hoosier, good to know info (and GRRRRREAT thumbnail pic, too) !!!


----------



## SGrabs33

Sprayed suspend and tekko pro yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## testwerke

Phantom is good stuff, just a weird smell that lingers a little


----------



## pennstater2005

Got Cyzmic CS down around perimeter of house. Finally!


----------



## 440mag

Seeing some HUUUUUUGE Carpenter ants (we're talking nearly 2" in length!!!) in our driveway and can only surmise they were delivered with the last load of hardwood firewood ... gonna have to wait until next 24 hours of HEAVY rains pass and then I am going to have to get out in front of their setting their sights (and pincers!) our hacienda! (Put MaxForce granules (carbo-sweet) and Bayer protein (fish emulsion) bel in front of one massive roamer today and it didn't even pay either bait the slightest attention!)


----------



## bigmks

First time spraying cyzmic today inside using a hand pump sprAyer. I noticed a lot of drift when using it. I guess I can expect that with a cheap 1 gallon pump sprayer. Any other recommendations other than what Ware uses?


----------



## 440mag

bigmks said:


> ... I noticed a lot of drift when using it. Any other recommendations other than what Ware uses?


Hmm, when I perform interior app.s of Cyzmic (and just about every other insecticide I can think of) I rarely "spray" far enough away from anything to allow for drift. Rather, I run the tip of the wand either between the edge any wall-to-wall carpet and the underside of any baseboards or when no carpet, again, close enough to the junction of the baseboard and floor so there is no "drift."

Don't know if this makes sense or how different your situation is from mine but, I avoid "drift" at all costs outside so, if I noticed it indoors I'd have to change something up. Distance and perhaps a coarser Spray come to mind first ...


----------



## Grumpy Camel

Hi Everyone

Newbie here, glad to have stumbled on to the great community and plethora of information here at TLF. I regularly spray with Talstar around the perimeter and spread Spectracide granules over the lawn. The past month or so, I have little flying white bugs in my lawn. There are only noticeable when you walk on the grass, as they will fly around and scatter when you step on the grass. There are areas of my yard where it seems like hundreds of tiny white flies are scattering about with every step you take. Otherwise, they aren't visible. They don't seem to bite, so it's just more of a nuisance. Talstar spay didn't seem to have any effect.

Any suggestions or idea what they are called?


----------



## ladycage

I have been seeing little white flies in my grass lately also. i will put down some Spectracide insect control and see if that helps. Not sure what they are so I can't buy the appropriate killer.


----------



## turfnsurf

gm560 said:


> *Cyzmic is the generic. The brand name is Demand CS*. There are other products with the same AI. But they have different delivery methods. Cyzmic and demand are micro capsules that are intended to improve the residual, especially outside. So if you are spraying outside, these are what you want.
> 
> *Bifen IT is generic Talstar P.*


Is there any added value in buying the brand names?


----------



## gm560

Maybe but I doubt it. I usually go with the generic. I think the makers of Demand (Syngenta) and Cyzmic (Control Solutions) are actually owned by the same parent company (ChemChina). I don't know if it is the case here, but with many things generic, the two products are often made in the same facilities and marketed differently as an attempt at price discrimination.


----------



## pennstater2005

Sprayed Talstar P last night. Japanese beetles were all over my purple sand cherrys. Not no more :lol:

Also sprayed perimeter of home.


----------



## pennstater2005

Sprayed Cyzmic CS end of September.


----------



## Jackson

Great thread.

Have had Terminex for a decade and despite having kids dropping food everywhere, we have never seen a bug inside the house. We have it on autopay. I REALLY like our bug guy - super nice guy - we shoot the breeze, so I have never even thought about DIY. We got a letter that said they raised their prices again - we're paying almost 2x what we were paying a few years ago.

Will be buying Cyzmic and trying my hand at this.

P.s. we have always had bad mosquitos. Had to use a thermacell sitting outside. PURELY anecdotal - Last year I installed a hummingbird feeder and had a few birds feeding regularly. I never saw them eat any insects but noticed a dramatic reduction in flying insects and I didn't get a single bite all year. Could be coincidence & even if it is, they are really neat to watch. All you need is a feeder and a bag of sugar.


----------



## cavince79

Jackson said:



> P.s. we have always had bad mosquitos. Had to use a thermacell sitting outside. PURELY anecdotal - Last year I installed a hummingbird feeder and had a few birds feeding regularly. I never saw them eat any insects but noticed a dramatic reduction in flying insects and I didn't get a single bite all year. Could be coincidence & even if it is, they are really neat to watch. All you need is a feeder and a bag of sugar.


After following the threads here, I now spray my entire fence line, all trees, perimeter of the house, and any vertical surfaces with Bifenthrin. Within 1 day, I tend to notice my mosquito populate halves and within a couple days, we have none visible within my yard. We will still get bit if we venture out to visit neighbors, but nothing in my yard. I spray monthly during the summer. My local Home Depot had the $25 bottles of 32oz Bifenthrin on sale at end of season last year for $7.50 each, so I stocked up and just go to town.


----------



## behemyth

Have any of you guys ever tried Suspend Polyzone? It only has to be sprayed every 90 days - just curious before I buy some.

It's also rated for food handling areas, so it could be sprayed inside too, plus it can be spayed on plants/lawn.


----------



## Notchy

I am also curious about Suspend Polyzone.
Hopefully someone can report back and confirm if 90 days is close to what is advertised.


----------



## hankhill11

So, this may be an ignorant question but here goes.. I just used a gallon of the Ortho Home defense, which has an active ingredient of Bifenthrin. The packaging for that product advertises up to one year of effectiveness, but I know that with rain and sun or other environmental impacts, that is probably much less on an exterior. I am seeing people applying pesticides every one or two months in this thread.

Is there any product that offers more or less protection to cyzmic cs, which seems one of the more popular choices here, but lasts longer than 21 - 30 days per its packaging?


----------



## 440mag

Just my .02 but, just as 1 year is a ridiculous claim (even inside) I am quite confident Cyzmic cs can - under "normal" pressure conditions - be relied upon for up to 45 days (and under ideal conditions possibly even close to 60). Particularly once a bad situation / infestation / environmental conducers are brought under control. All that notwithstanding, I'd be more than comfortable relying up Cyzmic cs for 45 days (at least).

Again, just my .02


----------



## pennstater2005

Sprayed Talstar P this past Saturday. Let it go a little too long from most recent application.


----------



## UltimateLawn

behemyth said:


> Have any of you guys ever tried Suspend Polyzone? It only has to be sprayed every 90 days - just curious before I buy some.
> 
> It's also rated for food handling areas, so it could be sprayed inside too, plus it can be spayed on plants/lawn.


I applied a mix which for the first time includes Suspend Polyzone. I sprayed Demand CS prior but found that its efficacy started to fall greatly after 30 days. I'm hoping to get a bit longer (45-60 days) from the Suspend Poly, but we will have to see how things go. Mosquitos are particularly challenging and my neighbors at 30 ft away don't really do any insecticides.

The mix proportions were...

Suspend Poly @ 1.5 floz/1,000 ft²
Tekko Pro IGR @ 2 floz/1,000 ft²
Bifen XTS @ 0.33 floz/gallon - target of 4.5 gallons across 3,000 ft²


----------



## g-man

@synergy0852 Suspend Polyzone


----------



## synergy0852

Thanks @g-man!


----------



## hankhill11

I ordered some Cyzmic cs. The cost per gallon vs the ready-mixed ortho products for exterior barrier adds up to a lot of savings. Even if compared to Bifenthrin products. So I will plan on trying this out for exterior around the house, and patio area, and maybe get a Bifenthrin concentrate to mist all the 'up under' 'back in' areas around the yard for mosquitos.


----------



## Matthew_73

I have Binefrin and Cyzmic CS (I think on the Cyzmic) when should I apply these and can I apply any to the Yard? and trees and/or bushes?


----------



## ionicatoms

Matthew_73 said:


> I have Binefrin and Cyzmic CS (I think on the Cyzmic) when should I apply these and can I apply any to the Yard? and trees and/or bushes?


Read the label before applying. Cyzmic worked well on my bushes. Don't spray anything which is flowering or will soon be flowering if you want to protect bees.


----------



## uts

UltimateLawn said:


> behemyth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you guys ever tried Suspend Polyzone? It only has to be sprayed every 90 days - just curious before I buy some.
> 
> It's also rated for food handling areas, so it could be sprayed inside too, plus it can be spayed on plants/lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied a mix which for the first time includes Suspend Polyzone. I sprayed Demand CS prior but found that its efficacy started to fall greatly after 30 days. I'm hoping to get a bit longer (45-60 days) from the Suspend Poly, but we will have to see how things go. Mosquitos are particularly challenging and my neighbors at 30 ft away don't really do any insecticides.
> 
> The mix proportions were...
> 
> Suspend Poly @ 1.5 floz/1,000 ft²
> Tekko Pro IGR @ 2 floz/1,000 ft²
> Bifen XTS @ 0.33 floz/gallon - target of 4.5 gallons across 3,000 ft²
Click to expand...

I am absolutely illiterate in terms of insecticides so can you explain why you used suspend poly and bifen in the same spray? I'm asking because both are synthetic pyrethroids; is there an additive effect of using to different AI (though same class/MOA) in the same spray?


----------



## UltimateLawn

@uts , Bifen = faster initial hit with surface adhesion..probably at best 30 days of effectiveness.
Suspend Poly = longer slower release due to micro-capsules, so better UV and water resistance including 45+ days release.


----------



## uts

UltimateLawn said:


> @uts , Bifen = faster initial hit with surface adhesion..probably at best 30 days of effectiveness.
> Suspend Poly = longer slower release due to micro-capsules, so better UV and water resistance including 45+ days release.


Thank you!

Would some thing like ExciteR provide similar faster knockdown? I was going through Domyown and they combine it with bifenthrin (being the long term) and ExciteR for the initial knockdown

https://www.domyown.com/exciter-insecticide-p-671.html


----------



## Overtaxed

Exciter in bifen will give it more punch. I use it when I think I might encounter bees because it'll knock em down pretty quick when they get a drink of that mist. But you really don't need it, I spray bifen 95% of the time without any kicker and it works great. The biggest thing I can tell you, from my experience, coverage is the name of the game. The more surfaces you can hit/cover the better your results will be. That's why things like mistblowers are so helpful, the coverage you can get from them would take forever to duplicate with a pump sprayer.

IMHO, I'd save the money on ExiteR to save up for a mistblower. You'll likely get a much better kill going down that route.


----------



## uts

Overtaxed said:


> Exciter in bifen will give it more punch. I use it when I think I might encounter bees because it'll knock em down pretty quick when they get a drink of that mist. But you really don't need it, I spray bifen 95% of the time without any kicker and it works great. The biggest thing I can tell you, from my experience, coverage is the name of the game. The more surfaces you can hit/cover the better your results will be. That's why things like mistblowers are so helpful, the coverage you can get from them would take forever to duplicate with a pump sprayer.
> 
> IMHO, I'd save the money on ExiteR to save up for a mistblower. You'll likely get a much better kill going down that route.


Thank you for this. Unfortunately Advance Poly is restricted in CT as is Bifen. So my options is to go with Demand/Cyzmic along with ExciteR as the initial app, then save for a mist. Maybe get PolyZ from MA.


----------



## GA250

The bug man that visits our office says not to spray Biden inside the house. Claims it leaves a milky residue. Thoughts?


----------



## LawnSolo

GA250 said:


> The bug man that visits our office says *not to spray Biden inside the house*. Claims it leaves a milky residue. Thoughts?


I agree :lol:


----------



## Overtaxed

LawnSolo said:


> GA250 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bug man that visits our office says *not to spray Biden inside the house*. Claims it leaves a milky residue. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree :lol:
Click to expand...

Yup, "bug man" is right. Bifen does leave a visible residue. It's no big deal, and can be easily cleaned, but if you clean it, you lose the kick. I use SuspedSC in the house. That said, I very, very rarely have the spray inside because I blanket the outside and every entryway with Bifen. Once you get the problem under control, as long as you blanket down the Bifen a few times a year, you probably won't have to spay much/at all in the house.


----------



## Darth_V8r

My normal routine is a really strong hit of bifen XTS and cyperTC around the property and outside the house about every six months, and in the crawl space. Inside I normally just use bifen 7.9.

My last interior spray, I added firponil to the Bifen 7.9, and I haven't seen anything inside since. That was october.

I feel like the pyrethroids do a good job of the pests that bother me as a human, but I've added fipronil and imidacloprid to my property treatments to deal with other stuff. I like rotating in the varying MOA's


----------



## pennstater2005

Spraying Cyzmic CS today. Japanese beetles are having a field day on the burning bushes and purple sand cherry trees.


----------



## BigBearEatU

I use Onslaught Fastcap (outside/inside)and Cyper TC (outside). Onslaught targets Spiders and Scorpions but kills a ton of other bugs.

The kid that was doing pest control for a company we had come around every two months was quitting and told me to do it myself with these same products they use.


----------



## rockinmylawn

Any recommendation for spider mites on Ornamental Arbor Vitae Thuja Green Giants? or Arbor Vitaes overall?
I could use Bifen IT since I was using Bifen XTS but latter was overkill & wasteful against the mites & the former was what Domyown recommended.

Jsut wanted more opinions.


----------



## stogie1020

I am a regular user of Talstar P/Bifenthrin (October-April) and Cy-Kick/Cyfluthrin (May-Sept, which is scorpion season here in AZ).

I am wondering what the dangers are of a person contacting the treated exterior surfaces after the app has dried, but then is wet again for some reason? I have little kids and I tend to apply the treatments to, say, the front door jamb, but sometimes my little kids hold the door jamb to go out over the threshold, and they may have wet hands.

Does water re-enable the dangerous-when-contacted elements of these chems after they have dried initially?


----------



## Frankzzz

stogie1020 said:


> I am wondering what the dangers are of a person contacting the treated exterior surfaces after the app has dried, but then is wet again for some reason? I have little kids and I tend to apply the treatments to, say, the front door jamb, but sometimes my little kids hold the door jamb to go out over the threshold, and they may have wet hands.
> 
> Does water re-enable the dangerous-when-contacted elements of these chems after they have dried initially?


No idea. But just to be safe, I wouldn't spray the entire door jamb. Just spray the threshold and maybe 1' up the jamb from the threshold.


----------



## pennstater2005

Talstar P today house exterior.


----------



## gm560

stogie1020 said:


> I am a regular user of Talstar P/Bifenthrin (October-April) and Cy-Kick/Cyfluthrin (May-Sept, which is scorpion season here in AZ).
> 
> I am wondering what the dangers are of a person contacting the treated exterior surfaces after the app has dried, but then is wet again for some reason? I have little kids and I tend to apply the treatments to, say, the front door jamb, but sometimes my little kids hold the door jamb to go out over the threshold, and they may have wet hands.
> 
> Does water re-enable the dangerous-when-contacted elements of these chems after they have dried initially?


I think it is fine once it dries, but for piece of mind, you could maybe use Permethrin in those areas or until they are a bit older. Permethrin is in a lot of bug sprays, dog flea treatment, and is even the AI in the shampoo you would buy at the drug store if your kids happened to get lice.


----------



## stogie1020

Thanks gents, I think I will play is safe and just do the lower 6-8 inches of the front door jamb. I also used to spray the back concrete patio, but will probably just do the foot or so of patio right in front of the sliding door.


----------



## pennstater2005

Need to get down an app soon. It's been since early spring. I want to get a better sprayer for my insecticide applications.


----------



## Grass Clippins

Anyone having issue with hard to kill hornet and wasp this year? In ground nest aren't bad because I can saturate the nest but the aerial nest are making me work. I've tried spraying suspend polyzone at 1.5 oz/gallon and it's doing nothing. I'm letting them have it with a jet stream from about 15 feet away. I've also tried Delta Dust and Tempo Dust. I've got a duster on a pole that will get me with 8 feet but I may have to invest in a bee suit to get right on the opening of the nest.


----------



## pennstater2005

Grass Clippins said:


> Anyone having issue with hard to kill hornet and wasp this year? In ground nest aren't bad because I can saturate the nest but the aerial nest are making me work. I've tried spraying suspend polyzone at 1.5 oz/gallon and it's doing nothing. I'm letting them have it with a jet stream from about 15 feet away. I've also tried Delta Dust and Tempo Dust. I've got a duster on a pole that will get me with 8 feet but I may have to invest in a bee suit to get right on the opening of the nest.


I just had a bald faced hornets nest hanging from a tree branch. The only reason I found it was on a ladder trimming with a pole saw and they started buzzing around me. I ended up spraying it with a full can of wasp killer (intermittently) and then another can the following night.

Not much was buzzing after that so my wife and I both climbed up 9 foot step ladder and she held the garbage bag while I used the pruners to cut. There were some wasps left as you could hear them buzzing. I triple bagged that sucker.


----------



## 440mag

rockinmylawn said:


> Any recommendation for spider mites on Ornamental Arbor Vitae Thuja Green Giants? or Arbor Vitaes overall?
> I could use Bifen IT since I was using Bifen XTS but latter was overkill & wasteful against the mites & the former was what Domyown recommended.
> 
> Jsut wanted more opinions.


I don't count on anything other than ***SYSTEMIC*** active ingredients (meaning the plant literally ABSORBS the active ingredient into the plant's circulatory system) when it comes to plant munching pests - my go to (neighborhood visitors stop in wonder at the Leyland Cypress and Arborviatae) is Orthene (Acephate) with any root drench containing imidacloprid a close second …

https://www.domyown.com/orthene-97-spray-insecticide-p-3962.html

_Orthene 97 Spray Insecticide is used for insect pests on trees, ornamentals and turf. *Its powerful active ingredient, Acephate, works in two ways. First, Orthene 97 Spray kills insects on contact, then it penetrates plant tissue for local systemic control. No worries about rain or irrigation because plants will absorb this product within 24 hours. This product is safe to be applied without a mask* due to low vapor pressure, low oral and dermal toxicity, and volatility. Orthene 97 Spray is for non crop area and control, sod farms, outdoor and perimeter spray, trees and shrubs, greenhouse and outdoor floral crops, ground covers, and golf courses._

*Orthene Label*: https://www.domyown.com/msds/Orthene_97_Spray_Insecticide_Label_2020.pdf


----------



## 440mag

Reference Bifen / bifenthrin indoors I drag the spray tip between the bottom of the baseboard and where the carpet goes up under baseboard … I don't recall where I saw the research project where they first confirmed and then showed *the # 1 in-the-home "interstate system" by which insects travel through homes indoors is the wide open spaces (in insect terms) of the continuous gaps under and behind baseboards*. I was skeptical until I started dragging the spray tip along that gap in a rental place and a year later pulled the carpets up … WHOA!!!!! :shock:

The number and variety of insect carcasses in that space was shocking … been a believer since!

Edit: there are plenty of tile and stone floor areas within our home where there is no wall to wall carpeting and I do use cyzmic there but honestly, ever since I started dragging the spray tip along the baseboard to carpet gaps we never see bugs inside anymore! :thumbup:


----------



## 440mag

Question: Does anyone know what the shelf life of Cyzmic CS is?

I am looking and not finding an immediate answer …

Thanks in advance ….

ETA: found this on DMOPC but, sounds sorta boilerplate to me …:

https://www.domyown.com/what-is-the-shelf-life-of-cyzmic-cs-qa-1303.html

_Q - What is the shelf life of Cyzmic CS?
Answer:
Cyzmic CS, like most of our bottled liquid products, *should have a shelf life of 2 to 3 years if stored in a cool dry place and out of direct sunlight*._


----------



## bigG

Thank you all for this thread. I know it goes back a few years, but after reading through the thread I decided to order a bottle of Cyzmic CS. I ordered it from solutions pest and lawn last week and it was delivered in 4 days from the time I placed the order. Plus, they were much cheaper than domyown, Amazon, and Walmart and then the real kicker was the "boxoff5" code shared back in 2018 still worked! Got the 8oz bottle for $24 after discount and taxes. I just sprayed around the outside perimeter of the house and several shrubs and trees in the backyard. Here's to hoping it helps with the mosquitoes that are still going strong in my area and get ahead of the fall spiders and other random bugs looking to turn my house into their fall/winter getaway!


----------



## 440mag

@bigG , here's wishing you success!

Mosquitoes are tough and, knock on wood, somehow despite living on a lakeshore we are without them … (my wife gets upset and swears every time I mention that I'm possibly "jinxing" us)

Spiders are an interesting challenge in that, unlike nearly every other insect life form, spiders do not "groom" themselves …

Best of success!


----------



## 440mag

Speaking of spiders I made a happenstance discovery over a week ago, on our boat dock.

Every single day (or at least just ahead of any visitors joining us on the dock to party, etc.) I had to go down to the dock and knock down the spider webs. (One thing you never see mention or photos of in "Dock Owners magazines" are the spiders and their webs!!!! :lol: )

Funny thing of it was, the webs were always in the same place but, the spiders were nowhere to be seen - UNTIL I WENT DOWN LATE ONE NIGHT checking on something.

In the middle of each web when the hi-power led floodlights came on was a relatively huge species of orb spider. (Think of a big gum ball only squishier)

So, I grabbed a broom and did the best I could to "scoop-sweep" each big sucker onto the deck, knocked em out with the broom and swept em overboard where the fish came out of the depths to make quick meals out of them!

Now, the crazy thing is that now that's it's been 10 days and no webs have reappeared in those spots

(we do also have smaller, "fisher" spiders and it doesn't seem to matter how many of those you feed to the fish, they ALWAYS come back quickly. But, their nests are not as obstructive as the webs spun by the orb species …)

We cannot / will not use any form of insecticide over the water (I do spray vinegar up under the eaves as it apparently is acidic enough it cuts down on the flying insect presence which is what the spiders are after) and the broom was far from 100% effective so, next I'm going try one of the "Salt-A-Bug" toy salt guns and see how effective they are at "taking out" any species of spider on the dock.

Just thought it is neat to discover that, once you really "take out" an orb spider, other orbs do not seem to come in and take the place of the deceased, as quickly as other species of arachnids do …


----------

